# Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Score Analysis



## ashtongleckman (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey guys! My brand new video on Alexandre Desplat's Harry Potter scores is now available. As usual, the cubase and midi files are available for free download in the pinned comment. 

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Mike Fox (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks for doing these Ashton! Entertaining and educational as usual.


----------



## DynamicK (Sep 13, 2018)

Another great walk through. Thanks


----------



## mucalara_paula (Sep 13, 2018)

Hey Ashton, great video! Just one question, how would you explain the harmony behind the Neville's theme?
Thank you


----------



## ashtongleckman (Sep 19, 2018)

mucalara_paula said:


> Hey Ashton, great video! Just one question, how would you explain the harmony behind the Neville's theme?
> Thank you



It's DM, CM, DM, Fm, GM, Dm, Am, FM, Em. 
Going from the major one, to a major chord up a minor third (D->Fm) is a common Desplat thing. Add a major 2nd suspension and your really getting into the Desplat territory.


----------



## mucalara_paula (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you, really a beautiful chord resoultion


----------

